# Nutty Supper



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep,still got the camera.
Pecan Chicken
Brussels Sprouts with Parmesan and Almonds
Garlic Potatoes 
Butter Balls(rolls)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mmmmmm


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ya had me until I saw da sprouts......them and me just don't mix.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I love some sprouts myself!lol How'd you do your pecan chicken Paymaster? If you don't mind me asking.=)


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

drawinout said:


> I love some sprouts myself!lol How'd you do your pecan chicken Paymaster? If you don't mind me asking.=)


Just dust with flour, dredge and roll in pecan meal. Then pan fry.


----------

